# Un petit sujet



## toon (23 Novembre 2000)

Voilà, je suis décu à chaque fois que je me connectye de voir y'a toujours rien dans la partie Linux, laors que je mis intéresse beaucoup, alors je lance un message pour essayer de mettre de l'activité dans cette partie de forum


----------



## PowerMike (23 Novembre 2000)

Oui, linux c est cool : trois jours pour l installer et le configurer.
MacOS X 20 min pour l installer 1 min pour le configurer ... finalment c 'est cool MacOS X


----------



## toon (23 Novembre 2000)

Ben voui c cool Linux, faut p'être 3 jours pr l'installer, c le tps que j'ai mis sachant que j'ai tout D/L avec mon modem 56k, mais y'a des trucs a faire pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MacOsX c super cool aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, s'il y a une rubrique Linux sur Mac, c pour qu'elle bouge aussi, c pas pour qu'il y est n messages tous les 40 jours


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2000)

aller, on va faire bouger un peu, j'ai pas envie de dormir 

Moi je pense que linux c'est a chier.
Pourquoi ? parce que le code est pas testé, les softs sont buggués à mort, ca déconne plein tube, y'a pas 2 machines sur laquelle ca tourne de maniere identique, c'est souvent une énorme passoire question sécurité (de moins en moins heureusement, mais ca reste grave)
A configurer c'est la croix et la bannière. Et je parle meme pas des pseudo versions localisées qui sont traduites qu'à moitié (j'ai meme vu une fois des phrases qui commencaient en francais et finissaient en anglais).

Non, pour moi linux c'est un magnifique merdier et une machine à perdre du temps.

Rien ne vaut a mon avis un bon gros UNIX. J'aime beaucoup FreeBSD, et j'aime aussi énormément MacOS X (bien qu'avec ce dernier j'ai pas vraiment l'impression d'etre sur un UNIX, ce qui de temps en temps me déçoit )

Malheureusement y'a pas d'UNIX sur Mac autre que Darwin/MacOS X/MacOS XS. (OK y'a NetBSD, mais il marche pas sur tous les Mac****)
Moi j'ai la chance d'avoir un PC sur lequel tourne FreeBSD, si vous pouvez en faire autant (avoir un PC rien que pour ça) n'hésitez pas. Linux, j'en sors, franchement a coté d'un bon BSD couillu, c'est de la merde.

**** Mea culpa, OpenBSD vient de sortir pour nos mac, et pas pour n'importe les quels, pour les plus récents ! hourra !

[Ce message a été modifié par patpro (edited 08 Décembre 2000).]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Décembre 2000)

Franchement moi j'ai essayé FreeBSD et NetBSD, tout ca en D/L et c'est long  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je trouve que Linux c mieux, c peut-être chiant à installer, et tout ca. Y'a peut-être des différences entre le machines mais je trouve ca mieus qure les BSD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Après MacOSX, c aussi un BSD, qui est bien, mais pour kes fous d'UNIX et de la console, y'a de quoi être désespérer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'ai un Mac et un PC sous Linux, tout les due xrien que pour ca, tout les due xdes vieux trucs à 100Mhz, mais je me serty presque que du Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'accord sous Pc, on trouve plein de truc, mais ca déoend ce que tu veux faire avec


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Décembre 2000)

Par contre je suis content que il y est quelqu'un d'autre qui vuet aussi faire bouger le forum Linux


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Décembre 2000)

Patpro, je craoyais que tu voualis que ca arrête d'être mou ?


----------

